# Polished CA finish



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

I was playing around with CA finishing today and added something unusual.
Using Gorilla Super Glue is not the best CA glue. It does not dry fast enough so I will get some regular CA glue and try again. Also, as you can see, I did not sand this well enough as I was trying something different.
After 3 coats of super glue with fine sanding between each. I sanded the last one with 12000 grit. Wiped it off and then used some turtlewax polishing cream, twice. Then I used a small drop of clear-coat car polish and ran the lathe at high speed to buff it to a shine. With some practice, this could look really good.
It kinda squeaks when you rub it with your fingers!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

What do you mean by "regular" CA glue? Another brand the dries better?


----------



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, the Gorilla has rubber particles in it that are supposed to give it a better glue hold that stands up to vibration, etc.
Apparently the formula, which still contains CA, reacts differently and I had to let each coat dry for about 10 minutes. Thin super glue and crazy glue should react differently. I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Does Gorilla normally have a little more open time when gluing parts than the instant contact I have experienced with others?


----------



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

Apparently this formula is not useful for this application because of the time needed before handling. In the case of gluing 2 items together, which is what it is intended for, it is necessary to wait 1-5 minutes.
I found this within the directions on the manufacturer website but it does not appear on the package or bottle.
'You can handle your project lightly after 1-5 minutes. 24 hours required for complete cure.'

This is why it gummed up on the first try and why I had to wait longer between coats. It could be used but the extra time needed would not be desirable. Also, the fact that it contains rubber particles would probably not be of benefit.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I have done quite a bit of experimenting with CA finishes. The best results I have had are using the following method.

I get a cotton cloth, usually a piece of an old t-shirt.
I'll put say 10 drops of Boiled Linseed Oil onto a spot of the cloth, then put about 3-4 drops of CA glue on that spot.
Then I rub back and forth very quickly across the workpiece, making sure not to stop at all. It will heat up, but you'll feel a difference in resistance when the glue is dry. 
I continue this same thing for several coats, eventually getting to around 10 coats. 
For a pen-sized piece of wood, this takes maybe 10 minutes start to finish, and gives an awesome smooth finish.
The built up CA is basically plastic, so if you wanted to polish it more, I would recommend a plastic polish of some sort. The surface is already very smooth, so if you put any sandpaper on it, your just roughing it up.


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

My brother and I always finish our knife scales with ca. We always use the stuff you get at dollar stores and the like, crazyglue brand. Hey, it's a dollar for two tubes. Glue, sand,glue,sand,glue,sand…...... well. you get the picture. Ten or 15 coats sanded with 2000 grit paper. And like you finish with a coat of wax. You're on the right track. Never tried gorillaglue brand, too expensive. It makes one heck of a fine, tough finish.


----------



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

Well folks, this is a step in the right direction. I got the CA with BLO process figured out and I am also now turning between centers. I built this one today. Shines nice and the transitions from the metal to wood are flawless.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

looking really good!


----------



## Razorbak91313 (Feb 28, 2011)

For those who do small projects with the CA glue, try walmart. They have a 4 pack of small tubes for around $1.25 (4 grams of glue in each tube). I have been buying a good bit of it while experimenting with using CA on wood rings to strengthen then and seal them. I have just started using CA to completely finish a wood ring/bracelet and will be buying the larger bottles since I will be using alot more glue.


----------

